# Any Here Have and use the ESV Archaeology Study Bible?



## Dachaser (Apr 24, 2018)

Any Here Have and use the ESV Archaeology Study Bible?

I have and use a lot the Niv version of this bible, but since I prefer the Esv, wonder if this would be worth purchasing?
The authors seem to be from Reformed perspective also, which would be different than the one assembled on the Niv version.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 24, 2018)

I have one on order, I'll let you know what I think when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 24, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I have one on order, I'll let you know what I think when it arrives.


I am curious, as to how much of this bible differs from the Niv version already own and use.


----------



## Edm (Apr 24, 2018)

Interested. I had never seen it before. Then yesterday saw an ad for it and today got an email from Westminster advertising it on sale and then now you posted this....maybe I'm predestined to buy one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack K (Apr 24, 2018)

The sample pages look good. Then again, publisher-chosen samples usually do. I almost clicked the add-to-cart button earlier today, but then decided to wait for a few reviews. I need to decide while the introductory sale at WTS Books is still on. The price there is an excellent deal.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 25, 2018)

Jack K said:


> The sample pages look good. Then again, publisher-chosen samples usually do. I almost clicked the add-to-cart button earlier today, but then decided to wait for a few reviews. I need to decide while the introductory sale at WTS Books is still on. The price there is an excellent deal.


I wonder just as different it will be from the Niv Archaeology Bible currently have and use?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 26, 2018)

Crossway has published an article adapted from material in the Archaeology Study Bible. This is another peek, of a sort.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 26, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Crossway has published an article adapted from material in the Archaeology Study Bible. This is another peek, of a sort.


This looks to be an important bible to add to my own library, as it deals with information most study bibles do not.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 28, 2018)

I have looked at it briefly, now that it arrived today. I must say that I am very impressed with what it does. It is a very thorough treatment of archaeology as it relates to the Bible, and it does so in canonical order. This is a great tool for the pastor or teacher who wants background information on the historical context. There are even more maps than the ESV Study Bible, and loads and loads of extremely well-done full-color pictures of important artistic and geographical remains. 

That being said, I would not say that it replaces any of the more theological study Bibles, and that for one simple reason: the comments on many passages are quite thin. I would think of it as a supplementary study Bible, if you already have another one. I would not want to make it my main study Bible. It is the best supplementary study Bible out there. So if you have one of the big three (Heritage, Reformation, or ESV), then I would get this one as a great help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I have looked at it briefly, now that it arrived today. I must say that I am very impressed with what it does. It is a very thorough treatment of archaeology as it relates to the Bible, and it does so in canonical order. This is a great tool for the pastor or teacher who wants background information on the historical context. There are even more maps than the ESV Study Bible, and loads and loads of extremely well-done full-color pictures of important artistic and geographical remains.
> 
> That being said, I would not say that it replaces any of the more theological study Bibles, and that for one simple reason: the comments on many passages are quite thin. I would think of it as a supplementary study Bible, if you already have another one. I would not want to make it my main study Bible. It is the best supplementary study Bible out there. So if you have one of the big three (Heritage, Reformation, or ESV), then I would get this one as a great help.


I use both the Esv SB and the Niv Archaeology currently, so will be getting this bible to supplement those 2.


----------

